# Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo!!!
Wollte nur kurz erste Bilder vom Prototypen meiner Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft rein reichen!!!
Das Teil arbeitet wie der Teufel kann ich nur sagen!!!

Bei Fragen einfach drauf los!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nori (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

..fragt sich nur wie lange - da gabs schon einige Varianten und alle sind am nicht UV-beständigen Kunststoff gescheitert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo!
HT-Rohr ist voll uv-beständig !

Gruß tom


----------



## Nori (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Hier ein Zitat aus den FAQ's einer renommierten Firma im Bereich HT-Rohre und Bauteile, der Fa. RUG;

Ist HT UV-stabil?
HT-Rohre sind für den Einsatz im Innenbereich ausgelegt und daher nicht dauerhaft UV-beständig. 


Und damit war lediglich die natürliche UV-Bestrahlung im Freien gemeint - die komprimierte Bestrahlung mit so einem Strahler dürfte für das Material noch schlechter sein.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Frankia (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> HT-Rohr ist voll uv-beständig !



Hallo Tom,

meien Tauch-UVC lag auch in einem 110 HT-Rohr, genau 1 Jahr, dann mußte ich das gute Ding entfernen, weil sich das Innere des Rohres abgelöst hat............

habe dann ein neues Roht eingesetzt und darin ein Edelstahlrohr positoniert.......

nicht umsonst sind die guten käuflichen UVC in einem Edelstahlmantel..........


----------



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

Wir warten ab und schauen was passiert


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Was hast du als leuchtmittel genommen. . . ne normale uvc aber ohne glasummantelung? schreib doch mal bischen was zum bau und zum material.


----------



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Habe eine 55 Watt Röhre genommen die in einem ganz normalem Quarzglasrohr sitzt wo ein Ende verschlossen wurde!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Moonlight (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Aha  . . . und das einfach in das rohr gehängt? laß dir doch nicht alles aus der __ nase ziehen. wenn jemand so etwas noch nie gebaut hat, bedarf der nachbau schon einer detaillierten beschreibung.


----------



## sprinter616 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Sorry gemeinde!!!

Hatte heut nicht viel Zeit zum schreiben!!!

Es ist ein Set aus Quarzglas und UVC-Röhre für eine TMC Pro-Clear 55 z.B.!!!

Die HT-Rohre sind so auf Länge geschnitten das das Quarzglas unten aufsteht und noch genug über dem Wasserspiegel ragt!!!

Ein Ende des Quarzglases habe ich mit einem Kunststoffstopfen der mit einem MS-Polymerkleber abgedichtet ist verschlossen!!!

Wenn noch Fragen sind einfach mailen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Joerg (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Es ist zum Nachbau nicht zu Empfehlen, da verschiedene Vorsichtsmaßnahmen der Elektrik nicht eingehalten werden.

Tom, trotzdem schön ausgeführt.
In das Rohr muss auf jeden Fall innen noch ein Edelstahlblech. Das HT fällt dir sonst auseinander.


----------



## Nori (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tauch-UVC in Schwerkraft*

Ich denke diese Variante von Tom war auch schon mal im Gespräch:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33196/?q=eigenbau+uvc

Hat scheinbar auch nicht so funktioniert - obwohl ich von der Anordnung die Sache wesentlich eleganter finde als das schnöde Hineinhängen eines "Tauch-UVC" in ein Röhrchen.

Gruß Nori


----------

